# Growmore Orchid Fertilizer



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Just wondering if I can use Growmore Orchid Fertilizer 30-10-10 for aquarium plants?
I'm currently experimenting with growing anubias emersed. I found a bottle of Growmore Orchid Fertilizer 30-10-10 at home, was wondering if i can dose with this?

Here's the analysis for the above

OSG4 RED GROWTH FORMULA 30-10-10

* GUARANTEED ANALYSIS :
* Total Nitrogen (N)30%
* 2.0% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
* 3.2% Nitrate Nitrogen
24.8% Urea Nitrogen
* Available Phosphoric Acid (P205)....... 10%
* Soluble Potash (K20).....10%
* MICRONUTRIENTS:
* Copper (Cu)0.05%,
* Iron (Fe)0.10%,
* Manganese (Mn) 0.05%,
* Molybdenum (Mo)0.0005%,
* and Zinc (Zn)0.05%

thanks.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

No, no, no. Ammoniacal nitrogen will likely cause problems. Stick with ferts disigned for aquariums or use PPS-Pro or Estimative Index.


----------



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> No, no, no. Ammoniacal nitrogen will likely cause problems. Stick with ferts disigned for aquariums or use PPS-Pro or Estimative Index.


thanks, was able to get some csm , will just use that


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

What is csm?


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> No, no, no. Ammoniacal nitrogen will likely cause problems. Stick with ferts disigned for aquariums or use PPS-Pro or Estimative Index.


What problems could it potentially cause?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Death!


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Death!


to what?


----------

